# Can't boot after BIOS update



## lemon_99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, I have a ASUS P5Q-E Mobo and today I tried updating the BIOS. I did something I regret now that I found out that it's not recommended to update the BIOS in Windows. Found out it should be updated under the BIOS. Anyway, I tried resetting by moving the jumper pins and took out the CMOS battery but no luck. When I turn on my pc, the keyboard turns on, monitor comes on, and it gets stuck on the "hit delete to enter BIOS menu". Even if I try hitting delete, it doesn't go anywhere. So does anyone know how I can fix this? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to TPU 

Now... firstly when you was updating your BIOS through Windows, did it go smoothly/as it should?

Also it may not be anything to do with the BIOS update, we can not say for sure just yet (I'm not willing to say so anyway's). Do you have more than 1 stick of RAM in? a faulty stick could possibly be something else to think about.

... one more thing, you did remember to move the CMOS reset pin back to it's original position didn't you?  and how long did you leave the battery out for? and did you remove the mains power from the PC itself? (just something I always like to do).


----------



## lemon_99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes forgot to mention that when I did the update, it did say 100% complete and rebooted.
I followed the instructions from the mobo manual and put the jumper pins back to original, while the system was powered off of course. 

I have 2x2GB of RAM but I doubt this doesn't have to do with the problem. 
My system has been running normally without issues for over 2yrs. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## Techtu (Sep 28, 2010)

Could you fill in your system specs please? (it's just something everyone likes to see )

It will help knowing what board you have, and then will also allow me to double check the BIOS versions and check for other's who might of had a similar problem.

... Now, you say your system has been running for 2 years without error, to me that is the perfect reason to suspect something may be of age and dying. I really do recommend that you try booting with just one of the stick's installed, and if you still get the same results, try the other stick on it's own, again also you could try unplugging the unneeded hardware, such as, extra HDD's/Optical drives etc and then boot with the bare minimal plugged in and let us know how it goes.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 28, 2010)

take your bios battery out.
then turn the system on.
then turn it off.
put the battery back in and turn it on.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well the fact that most new motherboards come with BIOS update utility from Windows do have some certain problems. I've noticed that a lot of times, and a lot of people do recommend to me to update the BIOS through the old way not by using that.
Great thing that you have found a right place, I'm sure TPU guys will gladly help you to solve your problem.
Good Luck !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2010)

Are u using a usb or ps2 keyboard?


----------



## robn (Sep 28, 2010)

Does your ASUS P5Q-E have 2 BIOS chips - one for backup? I think it might, so quickest, risky, hack solution:
Switch the 2nd chip into the position of the primary, but don't push it in hard. Be careful of the chips' legs!
Boot into BIOS setup and find the BIOS shadowing section ...turn shadowing on for all options. This lets a system continue to run with BIOS chip(s) removed.
Now boot up a DOS flash USB / CD / floppy whichever you want with a copy of your BIOS on it.
Next put the screwed BIOS chip back into the primary socket *with the machine running* and run the flashing app.
Finally shutdown, re-assemble anything you have apart, and do the battery removal CMOS reset because it is the 100% definite way.


----------



## caleb (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think ASUS has dual bios. 
The only thing left is the battery removing thing and if you cant get inside bios that only leaves you RMA if its covered by warranty. They shouldn't give you any troubles with fixing it under warranty. Sometimes a local shop may have flasher for your bios type.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Usually a bad BIOS flash will result in no POST at all.  Your board seems to be POSTing, but getting hung up somewhere.

The ASUS flash utility used inside of Windows works just fine for BIOS flashes.  It verifies the flash and everything before you reboot, so if you didn't get any errors you can be assured that the BIOS flashed properly.

I'd make sure you cleared the CMOS properly.  Not only do you have to move the jumper pin over while the computer is off, but it also must be unplugged or the PSU has to be switched off.  You do not have to remove the battery, moving the jumper pin does the exact same thing, cuts power to the CMOS.

Once that is done, if it still doesn't boot, I'd start disconnecting things one by one until it finally completes the boot process.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Are u using a usb or ps2 keyboard?



+1, could be!

What, JrRacinFan, is pointing out... could be the problem.
Hit keyboard keys on a usb keyboard and no detection\keystrokes.

When you flashed your bios, did you, also,  have the reset bios\dmi to defaults?
If so, then the usb settings may have gone to defaults and the mb is not recognizing the usb keyboard.
If this may be the case, you need to obtain\borrow a ps2 style keyboard to plug in connection number 1(shown below).






The website and manual, both, say it has a dual bios, called, "DieHard BIOS"(I will not make any jokes)  
I do not know how this works, hopefully, someone that has\had this board knows.

BIOS Never Die
The ASUS Diehard BIOS consists of two BIOS chips, a main BIOS and a backup BIOS. The ASUS Diehard BIOS can restore corrupted main BIOS data from the backup BIOS automatically. The technology saves users the hassle of recovering the BIOS file or buying a replacement BIOS chip.

ASUS P5Q-E webpage for reference.

Goodluck with it.


----------



## lemon_99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses.

*Update

After searching online for a solution, I saw someone post something about how if you are using a usb keyboard, it won't be recognized so use a ps/2 keyboard. (When under "Press delete for setup" screen) So I tried that and was stoked that I was able to get into the BIOS and did a save and exit and was able to boot into Windows. 

So as couple of you have suggested, it was my usb keyboard not being recognized. I knew it was something this simple! (I just wished after flashing the BIOS, it told me to plug in a PS/2 keyboard) Very glad it works fine now and learned some new things to keep in mind.


----------



## lemon_99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Now I'm having trouble installing Asus's EPU-6 Engine under Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan calls another one.
Glad you found the problem.  Yep, figured that.  Been there; done that.

lemon_99 you ought to hit the Thanks button for JrRacinFan, because even though you found it on another site... he did call it right.
And, a big THANK YOU for coming back and letting us know the outcome.

Edit:

Can't help to much with the EPU-6, except to say it is a beta(so, it might be buggy and you may need to un-install it and try it again) and make sure your are getting the on under windows7 64 bit(if they are really different).
Personally and my opinion is... I don't use the power saving and overclock software, don't like or trust fully (I have Gigabyte's).  I do my own settings and OC.
But, goodluck with it, some like using it to test before setting up manually.


----------



## lemon_99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm new here so I didn't even know about the "Thanks" button until you told me.
So I just thanked the two of you for hitting the nail in the head and for everyone else
with the suggestions. 

As for the EPU-6, I was able to run it just fine in Vista x64 and liked to set it on "Auto" and it would quiet down the system fans. I'm a little hesitant to run the best version for Windows 7 so I will try re-installing the version that came on the cd included with the mobo. (Run compatibility mode Vista SP2 and Run as admin). Hope all goes well.

Now I know where to go, if I run into any PC problems.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea... I kinda see how I went way over board with my theory


----------



## lemon_99 (Sep 28, 2010)

No worries


----------

